# Be carefull what you post!



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Google alert: Internet giant alerts FBI to Colorado threat against police | Fox News

Big Brother is watching!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't threaten the police and you should be good to go... free.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Working diligently to eliminate the first amendment.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

They monitor everything. Including this post. Ive got my tin hat on right now!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

alterego said:


> Working diligently to eliminate the first amendment.


The 1st Amendment does not cover threats to kill people.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The 1st Amendment does not cover threats to kill people.


While I am not a fan of restrictions on the Bill of Rights, that one seems reasonable.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am always truly amazed at how many people look at me and ask " What is 1984 and who is George Orwell? " A lot of them, I discovered, had been to college. Very sad.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree - BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU POST...

remember THREATS have consequences.. If you hear a person utter a threat against a person or a group of people you have a "MORAL" obligation to do something. In this case somebody did..I say GOOD JOB

also not all speech is covered or considered equal.. first amendment legal definition of first amendment


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm more worried about the listening in on cell phones. Very easy to take a conversation in the wrong context.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If you don't want the world (uncle sam, employers, whoever) to see it, keep it off the internet. 

Old news but I've heard that there are programs that pick up on key words and flag a Internet post or phone conversation for further review by big brother. Could be just a paranoid rumor but I wouldn't be surprised if it was true.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> If you don't want the world (uncle sam, employers, whoever) to see it, keep it off the internet.
> 
> Old news but I've heard that there are programs that pick up on key words and flag a Internet post of phone conversation for further review by big brother. Could be just a paranoid rumor but I wouldn't be surprised if it was true.


Yup; they've been doing that for many years. Can't remember the project code names, but D.C. and London had one and worked together.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yup; they've been doing that for many years. Can't remember the project code names, but D.C. and London had one and worked together.


I seem to remember CARNIVORE, but that may have been something else.

All internet traffic is routed through Langley, Virginia. Home to NSA, CIA, and others.
And don't forget what made the news not so long ago - the massive building NSA is constructing out west that will supposedly be capable of storing all electronic communication.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I bet you could see the heat signature of that server farm from outer space with a dollar store binocular and both eyes closed!


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

While I agree that there should be limits on free speech with respect to credible threats I have to point out the more sinister tone here which is the fact that they are capable of that level of monitoring. In this particular case there was a threat but it just as easily could have been something not threatening and they would have scanned that email just the same. It isn't the first amendment under attack here, it is the 4th and that is a slippery slope to start down.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have always watched what I post on the internet. Personally, I have no problem with Google alerting the police of Perez' threats. Was he serious, or just being a internet tough guy? Who knows? I guess they will find out.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All internet traffic is routed through Langley, Virginia.


Nope... There are several major hubs for internet traffic... These hub have routers which scan traffic and send certain things to the NSA... but ALL traffic does not flow through one place -

The internet is like a roadway with paths and intersection and roundabouts...


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Agreed. This is a public forum. If you don't want to share with anyone with a search engine, then don't post it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> While I agree that there should be limits on free speech with respect to credible threats I have to point out the more sinister tone here which is the fact that they are capable of that level of monitoring. In this particular case there was a threat but it just as easily could have been something not threatening and they would have scanned that email just the same. It isn't the first amendment under attack here, it is the 4th and that is a slippery slope to start down.


The threats were not by email, but posted on YouTube. Very open, no expectation of privacy.

Privacy is not the concern but that Big Brother can pay attention to whatever is said or written on the internet. We have already seen how the IRS is used to attack those who do not toe the Establishment line and we can only expect things to get worse as we travel closer to Winston Smith's nightmare.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You can say whatever you want. If you communicate a threat, expect harassment or assault charges to follow. If you slam your employer or expose their liabilities have another job lined up. If you stab a family member or friend in the back, expect that trist you had with the 17 year old to go viral. Own your words and you will live a happy life.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> Google alert: Internet giant alerts FBI to Colorado threat against police | Fox News
> 
> Big Brother is watching!


Great news on that. Hope they keep up the good work.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Denton said:


> The threats were not by email, but posted on YouTube. Very open, no expectation of privacy.
> 
> Privacy is not the concern but that Big Brother can pay attention to whatever is said or written on the internet. We have already seen how the IRS is used to attack those who do not toe the Establishment line and we can only expect things to get worse as we travel closer to Winston Smith's nightmare.


I was speaking in general terms. They most certainly do scan emails just not in this instance. They also scan text messages.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> I was speaking in general terms. They most certainly do scan emails just not in this instance. They also scan text messages.


As a matter of fact, one of the governmental stooges said we have no expectation of privacy with emails. For some reason, I think it was Holder.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Denton said:


> As a matter of fact, one of the governmental stooges said we have no expectation of privacy with emails. For some reason, I think it was Holder.


I remember reading an article about how they can root your iPhone and listen in on your conversations even if the phone is turned off. The security expert who contributed to the article advised putting your phone in the fridge if you are having a convo that you don't want people listening to. Again, not that I have conversations that I care if people hear but it is nuts that they actually developed that technology.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

For everyone of these companies that spies on us there are a multitude of other companies to 
use that don't. I use DuckDuckGo for searches. There is no reason to use sites that don't have 
citizens best interests at heart. I use Firefox loaded with blockers and filters. I still really
know I can be spied on but I am not going to make it easy.

Google buys all the best sites and apps out there and converts them into some sort 
of spyware. They just bought an awesome app called Waze and completely ruined the way it 
operates. It reports all of your movements back to Google when the app is closed via a 
geofence. I had to delete it. Youtube was a great site before being bought by Google
leaving it as another data grabbing website. A lot more people are noticing the spying 
everywhere in all of these sites like Facebook and Google.

layful:


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> For everyone of these companies that spies on us there are a multitude of other companies to
> use that don't. I use DuckDuckGo for searches. There is no reason to use sites that don't have
> citizens best interests at heart. I use Firefox loaded with blockers and filters. I still really
> know I can be spied on but I am not going to make it easy.
> ...


I didn't know Waze got bought, that sucks. I would also recommend using TOR to browse the internet.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I seem to remember CARNIVORE, but that may have been something else.
> 
> All internet traffic is routed through Langley, Virginia. Home to NSA, CIA, and others.
> And don't forget what made the news not so long ago - the massive building NSA is constructing out west that will supposedly be capable of storing all electronic communication.


For the U.S. super-sights started out here in the 1960's; Naval Security Group Activity (NAVSECGRUACT) Sugar Grove | Public Intelligence


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Dubyagee said:


> For everyone of these companies that spies on us there are a multitude of other companies to
> use that don't. I use DuckDuckGo for searches. There is no reason to use sites that don't have
> citizens best interests at heart. I use Firefox loaded with blockers and filters. I still really
> know I can be spied on but I am not going to make it easy.
> ...


Facebook To Face Lawsuit Over Scanning Users' Messages :68:


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Facebook To Face Lawsuit Over Scanning Users' Messages :68:


GOOD! screw FACEBOOK!!! Nazis...they work for Big Brother, just like google, amazon, apple, etc. They KNOW EVERYTHING! Whether they collected it legally or not is irrelevant...it's only illegal when they get caught. That doesn't mean that they stop collecting...it just means they find another medium to collect with.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tor got raided. I got rid of it. If your interested though they have an app on android market. Along with the tor browser. Firefox set up for tor. Then you can hook twitter through a proxy with tor. There is also surespot. Its like an encrypted text message but it uses online data.

Have a nice day!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> Agreed. This is a public forum. If you don't want to share with anyone with a search engine, then don't post it.


Exactly. 
And may I add if you do not want it heard don't say it on a cell phone. Common sense I say.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm quite sure all of us on this board are already on a list.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

List Shmist. Fear a list and might as well give up. The real issue is that we give people enough power to control us the way they do.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Everything and everyone in the government are not to be trusted, by default


----------

